# Need a New Pickup



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

After 400k miles the original transmission in my silverado gave it up. I got a loaner from a buddy for the rest of the week.

Looks like Saturday I'm gonna have to get a new one. Any F150 owners here?? I think that s what it's gonna be. I won't buy another GM or think about a Dodge. After Obama "bailed them out" I figure to heck with em. I can't see me in an import. Looks like it's gonna have to be Ford. Any recomendations on the engine?? I am not familiar with Ford stuff, but it's gotta be a V8 - 300 plus CI.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

GM makes a pretty good truck, but if you want a ford truck then you can't really go wrong there either. If you really want a rock solid truck then go with a ford powerstroke 7.3.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> GM makes a pretty good truck, but if you want a ford truck then you can't really go wrong there either. If you really want a rock solid truck then go with a ford powerstroke 7.3.


 

I'd say GM makes a damn good truck, I got over 400k out of it with only routine maintenance. I just will not buy from government motors. Obama has his grubby paws in it now. It has got to be Ford. But, it has to be a relatively plain one., no big money. I don't need a 3/4 ton, or a diesel. I paid $16K for the Silverdo, it was a pretty plain one, but I got every dime out of it and then some!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

thefinisher said:


> GM makes a pretty good truck, but if you want a ford truck then you can't really go wrong there either. If you really want a rock solid truck then go with a ford powerstroke 7.3.



You can't buy a new PSD 7.3...its got to be the 6.0 now if you want a new one. Long live the 7.3. My next truck will be a used ford with a cummings bt6 dropped in. Will not touch fords new diesel 6.0 motors...imo. Cat check out the fords ecoboost motor...looks sweet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_EcoBoost_engine


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

If you buy a chevy, at least you know that its backed by big brother and god knows at least there are no greedy rich guys at GM.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> If you buy a chevy, at least you know that its backed by big brother and god knows at least there are no greedy rich guys at GM.


 After cat's FORD dies in a year or two... he'll wish he had bought one from big brother.:yes:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> After cat's FORD dies in a year or two... he'll wish he had bought one from big brother.:yes:


Hey Hey Hey,,,, I've been driving Fords since 1972,,,,

I like to fix things ,,ya know!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Hey Hey Hey,,,, I've been driving Fords since 1972,,,,
> 
> I like to fix things ,,ya know!!!!


 I'll still buy a Ford...pre - 1990.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

72 thru 79 Fords are Badassss. If yo wanna get 400k out of your next one you better get a Tundra


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

chris said:


> 72 thru 79 Fords are Badassss. If yo wanna get 400k out of your next one you better get a Tundra


 

You mean 73-79. I've never been a Ford guy, but I like the 67-72's better.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Buy one that has 4 tires and a motor.
They're all the same. They all break down and need fixing eventually. :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If it has breasts or wheels it will give you trouble and cost you money.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Tucker said:


> You can't buy a new PSD 7.3...its got to be the 6.0 now if you want a new one. Long live the 7.3. My next truck will be a used ford with a cummings bt6 dropped in. Will not touch fords new diesel 6.0 motors...imo. Cat check out the fords ecoboost motor...looks sweet.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ford_EcoBoost_engine


The 6.0 is an old motor now too. The newer trucks have 6.4's and now 6.7's and are much more trouble free than the 6.0's which have problems. Honestly up until recently GM had better gas motors in their trucks and would get better mpg's, but now ford overshadows almost every gm vehicle especially with the new engine line up. Don't think the OP wants to buy a brand new ford truck for 30+K. But if you do then go Ford all the way. Would feel confident with either the 5.0 motor or the ecoboost which makes gobs of torque in the low rpm range.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> The 6.0 is an old motor now too. The newer trucks have 6.4's and now 6.7's and are much more trouble free than the 6.0's which have problems. Honestly up until recently GM had better gas motors in their trucks and would get better mpg's, but now ford overshadows almost every gm vehicle especially with the new engine line up. Don't think the OP wants to buy a brand new ford truck for 30+K. But if you do then go Ford all the way. Would feel confident with either the 5.0 motor or the ecoboost which makes gobs of torque in the low rpm range.


My 5.3 has been a gem - no copmaints. I don't want no ecoboost. That environmentalist nonsense is a bunch of hooey to get Algore richer. I need to be able to pull a trailer behind this at times. A little v6 in a fullsize pickup is like walking in a biker bar with Elton john as your bodyguard.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

gazman said:


> If it has breasts or wheels it will give you trouble and cost you money.


 
Damn Skippy!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> My 5.3 has been a gem - no copmaints. I don't want no ecoboost. That environmentalist nonsense is a bunch of hooey to get Algore richer. I need to be able to pull a trailer behind this at times. A little v6 in a fullsize pickup is like walking in a biker bar with Elton john as your bodyguard.


Oh yeah? The ecoboost is a v6 but with twin turbos. It makes more torque than any other gas powered truck on the market besides fords 6.2L and it makes it at like 2500 rpms. That coupled with the new 6 speed transmission with the lower gears make it a an absolute beast. That v6 will out pull any gas engine offered by any other company including the big 6.2L motor ford makes. Oh and BTW, the ecoboost is capable of getting around 23 mpg when not towing. Heck, if you want more you can get intake, exhaust, and a tune for the ecoboost and pick up another 100hp/100trq at the wheels. Ecoboost aint no joke


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

CatD7 said:


> Damn Skippy!


Have you got a problem Cat, or am I reading your post wrong?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> Have you got a problem Cat, or am I reading your post wrong?


I'm guessing it's b/c he has 2 pairs of breast, and a pick up truck, and he don't know how to start them up and keep them purring


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

Here ya go. Should get ya wherever ya need to be.


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Those trucks are all over the place here, I always figure they have tiny dinks so they have to compensate with a retarded truck. There is even a jacked F-650 driving around, I assume that guy has an inny,


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Those trucks are all over the place here, I always figure they have tiny dinks so they have to compensate with a retarded truck. There is even a jacked F-650 driving around, I assume that guy has an inny,


Haha......an inny. They are all over Alberta too . At least when I was out there 3 yrs ago.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

jcampbell said:


> Here ya go. Should get ya wherever ya need to be.


 

I'm a drywaller, not a lottery winner. I am probably going with a white plain jane F150.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

saskataper said:


> Those trucks are all over the place here, I always figure they have tiny dinks so they have to compensate with a retarded truck. There is even a jacked F-650 driving around, I assume that guy has an inny,


 


I need a truck as a tool. Leather seats, GPS, a lift kit, big ugly wheels and tires, don't make the truck last any longer or give more miles of use. I can't hardy believe my life with the silverado is over. When you have a truck that long, a guy kind of gets attached.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm up already this morning, got woke up. The girls came in a little while ago and I was on the couch sleeping. I have a big day , some dealer in the area is gonna get to sell me a new truck. I am having a hard time finding a low option F150 With a 6.2 or even a 5.0. I can't believe they are putting those tiny v6's in full size pickups. Anyone else here own a late model F150?

I gotta get my loaner truck back to my buddy. It's a 79 F150 with 450K on it. Damn, that thing is used! But considering the mileage it gets around pretty good!


----------



## Mudbronco (Dec 28, 2010)

*F-150*

My 2004 had 239,000 before the transmission went out. No other major problems prior to that. Got a 2010 with 25K miles for $25 thousand. Looking forward to another 200k miles. Great truck. Hauls drywall with ease and gets decent mileage.


----------



## jcampbell (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a 2004 fx4 . A white one. Love it. Replace brakes rotors and sending unit so far . 206000k on it now. Got it at 88K . Knock on wood no major problems so far.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

CatD7 said:


> I'm up already this morning, got woke up. The girls came in a little while ago and I was on the couch sleeping. I have a big day , some dealer in the area is gonna get to sell me a new truck. I am having a hard time finding a low option F150 With a 6.2 or even a 5.0. I can't believe they are putting those tiny v6's in full size pickups. Anyone else here own a late model F150?


 
Been driving fords since 72,,,,Right now I have a 97 with a v-6,,,,,,

Got to say its got more balIs and power than you do !!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Been driving fords since 72,,,,Right now I have a 97 with a v-6,,,,,,
> 
> Got to say its got more balIs and power than you do !!!!!!


 That v6 was the first of it's kind for Ford...I had the same truck Capt..I bought it new,after 80,000 it went to the crusher. 

FORD said OH WELL!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SHO was a pretty truck tho..


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> That v6 was the first of it's kind for Ford...I had the same truck Capt..I bought it new,after 80,000 it went to the crusher.
> 
> FORD said OH WELL!!!


 Yeah,,, they suck!!!!

I have a 96 explorer that had to have the heads re-built at 97k 
I drive a 97 that I bought for junk at100k and put a new motor in

THe 97 and 96 both had head bolts that were over torqued at the factory by the robots (mechanical Mexicans) , causing the head gaskets to blow.

So of course I have one of each,,, see ya thought I knew what I was doing,,,,:lol:,,,

However the explorer now has 415k on it and the truck runs like a stripped ape:yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have the Ford Exploder over here too. My cousin had one he nick named it the Exploder it had less than 60000kms on the clock and the timing chain tensioner let go. The timing chain skipped alot of cogs, pistons went up valves went down, I think you get the picture. The tensioner ended up going through the tappet cover. It cost him a small fortune to repair, as soon as it was going again he traded it on a Nissan Patrol.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> We have the Ford Exploder over here too. My cousin had one he nick named it the Exploder it had less than 60000kms on the clock and the timing chain tensioner let go. The timing chain skipped alot of cogs, pistons went up valves went down, I think you get the picture. The tensioner ended up going through the tappet cover. It cost him a small fortune to repair, as soon as it was going again he traded it on a Nissan Patrol.


Haha, I had a friend who worked at a ford dealers, They called those exploders as well, Man you should see the pile of workshop manuals for them...........


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

I got 'er done! Took home a new F150! I got a low option one, but I did get 4WD!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

do not ask for pictures of Moores Truk interior I repeat do not ask:jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> do not ask for pictures of Moores Truk interior I repeat do not ask:jester:


 It's really not so bad these days Joe.:whistling2:

Smells like burrito tho!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> It's really not so bad these days Joe.:whistling2:
> 
> Smells like burrito tho!:yes:


so many tapers or dwc,s can.t believe how clean my ride is, I feel good on the way to work with a clean vehicle


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> so many tapers or dwc,s can.t believe how clean my ride is, I feel good on the way to work with a clean vehicle


I thought you took the Subway Joe ? :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> It's really not so bad these days Joe.:whistling2:
> 
> Smells like burrito tho!:yes:


Wow. Umm.......wow.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> It's really not so bad these days Joe.:whistling2:
> 
> Smells like burrito tho!:yes:


 
Burritos? You Mexican


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

me and my bro have beed buying mini vans for 5 years on our 3'rd.
we rip the middle seat out "that goes in the garage our smoking room".:thumbup::yes:

The only repair ill do is breaks and change all fluids,other than that runem tell they die. I can usually get them for 2 grand in good shape cause no badasses drive minivans.:yes:

had a few of those little men big truck guys come up on us swearing and fingering us they own the road right? Well when they look in the grandpa van and see a crew of ars holes the finger goes down and usually they speed off haha. About a month ago that happend but the guy didn't go fast enough and got caught by the light, we pulled up beside him and his girl freind and the little sh#t just looked down at his stearing wheel even his girl laughed.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't get me wrong i wish i had one of those trucks rich goof probably gets the last laugh


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Wow. Umm.......wow.


 Wanna see the other side?

There's a brand new pair of tin snips In there . I've been looking for em for the last two days!:laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Wanna see the other side?
> 
> There's a brand new pair of tin snips In there . I've been looking for em for the last two days!:laughing:


Your not using the full potential of your truck Moore, your Dash board looks too clean:whistling2:

That's where you should keep your tin snips


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Your not using the full potential of your truck Moore, your Dash board looks too clean:whistling2:
> 
> That's where you should keep your tin snips


----------

